# 2 yr old attacked



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

ELTHAM: Two-year-old girl in intensive care after dog attack (From News Shopper)

Discuss

Personally it makes my heart sink  yet another beautiful bull breed going to be slandered and push retarded people to ban them.

Poor little girl, hope she gets better


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

yet another poor dog suffers because of irresponsible idiots.. not only did the guy stabb his dog to death the police took two of his other dogs away which prob means they are going to be pts because they have been taken under the section 1.


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> ELTHAM: Two-year-old girl in intensive care after dog attack (From News Shopper)
> 
> Discuss
> 
> ...


oh shit thats bad:gasp:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> ELTHAM: Two-year-old girl in intensive care after dog attack (From News Shopper)
> 
> Discuss
> 
> ...


 
Yep another breed waiting to now be demonised by the papers:bash:
accidents happen, RARELY. but the scare-mongering will start i expect


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Why is it people are more bothered about the future of the breed than the poor kid? Not one person has mentioned how awful it must be to have your face ripped off.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

robstaine said:


> yet another poor dog suffers because of irresponsible idiots.. not only did the guy stabb his dog to death the police took two of his other dogs away which prob means they are going to be pts because they have been taken under the section 1.


Poor dog suffers? Are you an idiot? A two year old had her jaw pulled off, and all you can say is poor dog.

People make me sick.


----------



## Jacobson (Mar 23, 2010)

Poor kid, really hope she recovers from this... report says she has lost her jaw in the attack which is sickening to say the least.

As already mentioned, of course the tabloids are going to have a field day and call for Dogue de Bordeax and other mastiff breeds to be banned with no mention of idiots who aren't capable of caring for such breeds, which in my opinion is the reason why these things happen.

In no way do I think animals like Pits and Mastiffs should be illegal, but I do support tougher controls around who can keep them... such as a lesser version of the DWA, or at least public liability insurance for people who wish to keep potentially dangerous breeds.

That will probably go down like a lead balloon amongst RFUK doggie lovers, but it applies to all other potentially dangerous animals regardless of the owners capabilities... why not dogs?
I think it would certainly cut out the amount of kids and idiots who want a pit as a status symbol and leave the dogs to people with the ability to care for them.

:whistling2: I'm in a very "bang the world to rights mood" today, I'll stop now!


E2A - 



LiamRatSnake said:


> Poor dog suffers? Are you an idiot? A two year old had her jaw pulled off, and all you can say is poor dog.
> 
> People make me sick.


I think everyone is united in hoping the kid will survive, and of course the child is the most important factor... but there isn't much to say other than a gesture of sympathy for the poor girl.

The issue of dog attack prevention, and misrepresentation of why it happens by the tabloid drama mongers is a more lengthy discussion.

I honestly don't think anyone here considers the dogs rights more important than the safety of kids.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I do feel for the kid but not as much as I do for the dog..The kid must have done something to the dog for it to react and I am P***ed off at the owners for not teaching the kids boundies. At the end of the day a dog is a dog and he was just telling the kid to leave him alone. Its not the kid or dogs falt its the bloody owners.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Poor dog suffers? Are you an idiot? A two year old had her jaw pulled off, and all you can say is poor dog.
> 
> People make me sick.


Do not call me an idiot! You think what you want if the owners taught the kid some boundries it would of not happened. Its the parents falt not the dog you fool.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

robstaine said:


> Do not call me an idiot! You think what you want if the owners taught the kid some boundries it would of not happened. Its the parents falt not the dog you fool.


The child was two. Of course it's the owners fault, but I think a kid's life is a bit more important than a dogs here. God forbid you do 
/ever have kids...


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Yet again its a family dog. And how did the two year old get near them?

Of course I feel very sorry for the child and hope she makes a full recovery. But what possessed the parents to let her near a large entire male who was in the same house as a bitch in season.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I wouldnt be stupid enough to let my kid go near the dog in the first place. Any dog no matter what breed can snap if its being harrassed. It does not say that it was an unprovoked attack does it?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

robstaine said:


> I wouldnt be stupid enough to let my kid go near the dog in the first place. Any dog no matter what breed can snap if its being harrassed. It does not say that it was an unprovoked attack does it?


Nope, doesn't say otherwise either though. You can't really just assume that the two year old provoked it.
BUT she's a TWO year old. Someone at the age of two does not provoke anything or anyone. You need to be careful what you write. Insinuating that a two year old child is somehow to blame for having her face ripped off isn't on.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

so your telling me if she climbed on the dog or stepped on the dogs tail its the dogs falt for reacting?? the dog cannot think oh wait its only a kid I cant hurt it. stop looking for an argument im sure you have better things to do.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

robstaine said:


> so your telling me if she climbed on the dog or stepped on the dogs tail its the dogs falt for reacting?? the dog cannot think oh wait its only a kid I cant hurt it. stop looking for an argument im sure you have better things to do.


I'm not looking for an argument, I actually feel physically sick at some people's views on this.
I never said it was the dog's fault either. We all know who is at fault. BUT my point is that the kid is surely more important than a dog.


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Nope, doesn't say otherwise either though. You can't really just assume that the two year old provoked it.
> BUT she's a TWO year old. Someone at the age of two does not provoke anything or anyone. You need to be careful what you write. Insinuating that a two year old child is somehow to blame for having her face ripped off isn't on.


Totally agree, the child is 2 years old! Poor poor little girl, the owners are to blame - they allowed the situation. Even if she did step on its tail, or hurt it whatever the 2 year old never deserved it, that is a horrible thing to put. I take it you don't have kids, as your point of view comes across as someone who doesn't.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I just dont think it was neccessary for the dog to be stabbed to death thats all I am saying I am not saying I dont feel sorry for the kid..... I just think the owners should of been paying attention and looked at the dogs body language before the dog attacked and they should of been able to stop the attack before it got out of hand.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Poor kid 

Horrendous thing to happen. It said she may have lost her jaw - that is horrific.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

robstaine said:


> *I just dont think it was neccessary for the dog to be stabbed to death thats all* I am saying I am not saying I dont feel sorry for the kid..... I just think the owners should of been paying attention and looked at the dogs body language before the dog attacked and they should of been able to stop the attack before it got out of hand.


So the dog shouldn't have been stabbed to death? No, it shouldn't have happened in the first place, but not stabbing the dog? Just let it finish off the poor little kid? What? ??? Speechless.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

this is a comment someone left


The dog should be destroyed immediately and the parents taken to court. These two should be banned from keeping all animals, not only dogs, for the rest of their lives.
Their daughter will spend the rest of HER life looking in the mirror and being reminded that* dogs of this sort were not bred to be family 'pets'*.

so what is a family dog then a labrador?


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

No I also don't agree with what the man apparently did, but a dog that size could do horrendous damage on a 2year old in seconds, the parents may not have had the time to remove the dog or child. But tbh until all the details are published (if they are) we will never know what happened that day. 

My thoughts are with the little girl and hope she is able to recover from the horrific attack.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

ohh :[ bloody owners fault not the dogs, poor doggy and i feel the same sadness for both dog and girl


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I said to death. Obviously do what you need to, to get the dog off but dont kill it. I am sure there would of been a suitable person out there that could of taken the dog on.


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

robstaine said:


> I said to death. Obviously do what you need to, to get the dog off but dont kill it. I am sure there would of been a suitable person out there that could of taken the dog on.


Dogs are being put down every single day which have no history of violence, why should a dog which has attacked and maimed a child take the place of a dog which has not?


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I just feel it could of been humainly euthanized instead of being stabbed to death. Poor girl not only does she have to live with the memories of being attacked but also remembering the blood and her dad killing an animal and the noise the dog must of been making whilst being stabbed and dying


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> Yet again its a family dog. And how did the two year old get near them?
> 
> Of course I feel very sorry for the child and hope she makes a full recovery. But what possessed the parents to let her near a large entire male who was in the same house as a bitch in season.


Totally agree, I feel sorry for the poor child but these owners are idiots, why on earth would you have an entire male AND female around each other and allow them around a yound child unsupervised? Totally the owners fault and they should be banned from owning dogs for life.



robstaine said:


> I just dont think it was neccessary for the dog to be stabbed to death thats all I am saying I am not saying I dont feel sorry for the kid..... I just think the owners should of been paying attention and looked at the dogs body language before the dog attacked and they should of been able to stop the attack before it got out of hand.


 
They should have been able to read the dogs body language but since the idiots obviously didnt even contemplate that keeping entire dogs together could cause problems its no suprise.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

from what i read the guy was playing with the bitch(mastiff) in the garden as well as the child,the dog turned round and bit the childs face so it looks like it could be a toy possesion incident


either way its very sad for chid and dog.. yet more stories splashed over the tabloids to scare people into these new dog laws.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

robstaine said:


> *I just feel it could of been humainly euthanized instead of being stabbed to death*. Poor girl not only does she have to live with the memories of being attacked but also remembering the blood and her dad killing an animal and the noise the dog must of been making whilst being stabbed and dying


I really do see what you're saying here. BUT if my dog, whom I love dearly, ever had hold of a child, I would get him off no matter what it took. Obviously, with a sensible owner, it tends not to happen.


----------



## Crotalus atrox (Dec 12, 2008)

OMG poor lil girl, i suppose the thing to remember would be that any large dog kept as a family pet could potentialy cause fatal damage to such a young life and this should be a massive factor to put into perspective when keeping dogs with small children, unfortunatley now this is going to have a big inpect on the breed and will create more fear into society with regards to people who keep these dogs i wonder if the parents will end up in court with a fine and a ban on keeping dogs or any pet forever or if they will see it as an accident either way im guessing the dog will get pts.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

there was no need to call me an idiot those was there. We all care about what happened to the lil girl but the poor dog suffered too through no falt of his own. I would do the same as I have a neice and 4 nephews and my dog is aggressive and I would do what ever I had to but then again I would not blame the dog.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

robstaine said:


> I said to death. Obviously do what you need to, to get the dog off but dont kill it. I am sure there would of been a suitable person out there that could of taken the dog on.


It's easyer said that done.

IF the dog was still attacking the little girl.You don't think HOW, You just get it off and stop it.No matter what, doing the first thing to come to mind.

How ever if the dog has stopped attacking the little girl.Yet the dog was stabbed to death, Then yes that shouldn't have been done.But your talking about a parent hyped up on all types of emotions and it's not easy to shut off.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

well as awfull as it sounds im glad it wasnt a staffy, they have had enough bad press in the last few months. I dont understand why he stabbed the dog if it atatcked the child in the garden? You could manhandle/kick/hit a dog to get it off, I dont understand why you'd then go and get a knife and stab it to death? Clearly not animal lovers, even if one fo mine did that to my daughter i would have it PTS humanely rather than take my anger our on the dog!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

girlsnotgray said:


> well as awfull as it sounds im glad it wasnt a staffy, they have had enough bad press in the last few months. I dont understand why he stabbed the dog if it atatcked the child in the garden? You could manhandle/kick/hit a dog to get it off, I dont understand why you'd then go and get a knife and stab it to death? Clearly not animal lovers, even if one fo mine did that to my daughter i would have it PTS humanely rather than take my anger our on the dog!


I'm guessing a kitchen knife is a lot more effective then a boot to get a dog off. But yes, killing the dog in anger, after the attack has finished is out of order. But when it's your kid, who's to say what you'd do.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I'm guessing a kitchen knife is a lot more effective then a boot to get a dog off. But yes, killing the dog in anger, after the attack has finished is out of order. But when it's your kid, who's to say what you'd do.


 
I doubt they had a knife in the garden, if it was my daughter i know damm well i wouldnt leave to get a knife my hand would be straight into the dogs jaws to try get her out.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Why is it people are more bothered about the future of the breed than the poor kid? Not one person has mentioned how awful it must be to have your face ripped off.


actually i will have you know i did! that poor kid has sufferd a big deal!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> actually i will have you know i did! that poor kid has sufferd a big deal!


My apologies. : victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

girlsnotgray said:


> well as awfull as it sounds im glad it wasnt a staffy, they have had enough bad press in the last few months. I dont understand why he stabbed the dog if it atatcked the child in the garden? You could manhandle/kick/hit a dog to get it off, I dont understand why you'd then go and get a knife and stab it to death? Clearly not animal lovers, even if one fo mine did that to my daughter i would have it PTS humanely rather than take my anger our on the dog!


But still a bull breed:sad: so not great.The dog in question wasn't a pure French mastiff it was a French mastiff cross Bull masiff from what i read.Also they had two other dogs so three in total wonder what breeds they was ?.The female dog was said to be in season this was put dow as a possible reason for the male dog attacking.From what i've read he went after the dog with the knife after it done what it done.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> this is a comment someone left
> 
> 
> The dog should be destroyed immediately and the parents taken to court. These two should be banned from keeping all animals, not only dogs, for the rest of their lives.
> ...



this is my thought exacly

but we musnt forget, the french lady who was the 1st to have a face transplant.......it was a labrador who ate her face whilst she was passed out on the floor, its still an attack in its own right.


No breed of dog is a family pet, a cat is not a family pet, NO animal is a SAFE family pet you can never assume 100% that you can trust ANY animal regardless how sweet they are.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> , NO animal is a SAFE family pet you can never assume 100% that you can trust ANY animal regardless how sweet they are.


 
Apart from my hatchling corn :lol2:. . . he'd have to get stuck in your windpipe to be classed as dangerous!! If he went after the dog after the incident was over he should be charged with animal cruelty.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> My apologies. : victory:


that is okay lol


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> this is my thought exacly
> 
> but we musnt forget, the french lady who was the 1st to have a face transplant.......it was a labrador who ate her face whilst she was passed out on the floor, its still an attack in its own right.
> 
> ...


I gotta agree with this. You should meet my rabbits :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
But seriously, it's kinda true, although I've heard more stories about children being attacked by certain breeds of dogs. But I think this is more due to the type of people whom the breeds attract.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

gives me more of a reson to feel sorry for the dog if the idiot stabbed the dog after the attack What a D******D.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Rob i understand that this is a very emotional topic but comments like yours really tick me off.

NO ONE except people who were there KNOW what occured and other than making generic "poor dog, poor girl" comments you cannot judge or pass comment on someone else parenting skills!!!

It may have been a fluke accident, it was an accident no ones fault these things happen.

There is no such thing as a family dog.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

im just going by what people have read.. noone of us as you said know what has happened but thats my reaction when hereing things like that.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Nebbz said:


> NO animal is a SAFE family pet you can never assume 100% that you can trust ANY animal regardless how sweet they are.


What ? even Zebra finches:Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

gazz said:


> What ? even Zebra finches:Na_Na_Na_Na:.


You could accidentally inhale one as it flies past and suffocate.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

gazz said:


> What ? even Zebra finches:Na_Na_Na_Na:.


PUFT NO DEFIANTLY NOT! they arial bomb you, well mums used to! hahaha!!!!!


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

We can only speculate as to the whys' and wherefors' in a case such as this but I will say his, it seems these days that people get animals (and indeed have children) on a whim because that is what they want at that moment. Do they then devote the amount of time that their charges require? I doubt it, even before the novelty has worn off. Then what are we left with? neglected animals and kids that are either suffering or troublesome or most likely both. This is a general overview of the state of things and not a judgement on this specific case.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't believe people are so up in air about it. We all know (or should do!) how much newspapers twist words and make things about the be 110% different.



cubeykc said:


> this is a comment someone left
> The dog should be destroyed immediately and the parents taken to court. These two should be banned from keeping all animals, not only dogs, for the rest of their lives.
> Their daughter will spend the rest of HER life looking in the mirror and being reminded that* dogs of this sort were not bred to be family 'pets'*.
> 
> so what is a family dog then a labrador?


Given the rest of the comment, I think what she was not that 'french bullmastiffs' are dangerous, but the child will only associate being attacked with the Dog breed, and thus, she will think they are awful and scary. 



Nebbz said:


> No breed of dog is a family pet, a cat is not a family pet, NO animal is a SAFE family pet you can never assume 100% that you can trust ANY animal regardless how sweet they are.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

robstaine said:


> I just dont think it was neccessary for the dog to be stabbed to death thats all I am saying I am not saying I dont feel sorry for the kid..... I just think the owners should of been paying attention and looked at the dogs body language before the dog attacked and they should of been able to stop the attack before it got out of hand.


To be frank, from what I read of the owners, he wouldn't know body language from a chipolata sausage.He was yet another low life chav who wanted giant breed dogs to make himself feel important. What sort of idiot would have an entire stud dog in the home with tiny children. Sadly this emphasises what I tell people who want to use their pet dog at stud. You have either house pet dogs, or you have a stud dog. And a stud dog, is not an easy going house pet. Poor little girl paid because her father was an idiot.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

rach666 said:


> from what i read the guy was playing with the bitch(mastiff) in the garden as well as the child,the dog turned round and bit the childs face so it looks like it could be a toy possesion incident
> 
> 
> if this is true, the guy would have had to run into the kitchen get a knife and run back to the garden to stab the dog wasting valuable moments.
> ...


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

DRACSAT said:


> rach666 said:
> 
> 
> > from what i read the guy was playing with the bitch(mastiff) in the garden as well as the child,the dog turned round and bit the childs face so it looks like it could be a toy possesion incident
> ...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> DRACSAT said:
> 
> 
> > Aye, but it was a big dog. I'm not 100% sure I could physically get a dog that size off something...
> ...


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

That's horrendous. Poor girl.

It's tragic. The girl has suffered terrible injuries and the dog has been killed. It's hard to say "It could have been avoided." not knowing the full/true circumstances.
I mean to say that I'd love children and dogs of my own in the future. If the dog gives me no cause for concern then obviously the dogs and children will be around each other, of course only with adults present. If a dog suddenly turns then in the few seconds between attacking and me/the adult intervening so much damage can be done that can't be undone.
The only way to avoid those situations is to not own dogs when you have children, which is for many of us here not going to happen.

If it was toy possesiveness which caused the attack then it could happen to any of us if the dog hasn't previously shown aggression and that's the first (and ultimately last) sign.

So, without knowing the ins and outs of this I'm not going to blame the owner. The jury is out until further information comes to light.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

This is exactly why i never leave my dog or my mums dog in the room alone with my child. At the end of the day a child playing roughly could turn any dog on them so its better to be safe than not. The dog and baby do play together but only when supervised.

I feel for the family as accidents do happen but then some innocent dogs (from what we know) will probably be destroyed.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Stacey010884 said:


> That's horrendous. Poor girl.
> 
> It's tragic. The girl has suffered terrible injuries and the dog has been killed. It's hard to say "It could have been avoided." not knowing the full/true circumstances.
> I mean to say that I'd love children and dogs of my own in the future. If the dog gives me no cause for concern then obviously the dogs and children will be around each other, of course only with adults present. If a dog suddenly turns then in the few seconds between attacking and me/the adult intervening so much damage can be done that can't be undone.
> ...



It states in the article that it was the male dog who attacked the child and there was a female dog in the home in season. 
I have seen normal male pet dogs turn from loving animals into possessed demonds when there is a female in season around, especially if that dog thinks the female is his mate and has mated that dog in the past, because he will feel the need to guard his mate from whatever he feels is a threat.

Anyone who has bred dogs and kept entire dogs in the same home will know how a male can get around a bitch in season. Two add a two yo child to that (especially taking into account the size of the breed) is nothing more than irresponsible.

Would I add a small child to that situation? No I wouldnt.

And you will find usually more info comes out after the case has been delt with. Like the attack with the rottie and small child, an unsocalised dog who had been given toy dolls to play with and chew up. But that never makes the news. Usually these dogs have not been kept in a normal home environment and are not socalised or use to children. And then people add a small child to the situation and think the dog will be ok with it, but why?


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

According to the Mail Online the child was in her room, the father heard a growl and the dog just attacked. I think we are all jumping to conclusions here, on the news last night it said it was in the living room the attack happened and others are saying in the garden, until we have the facts we can't really be sure...I have three dogs, I never ever fully trust my dogs or cats or any other animal with my kids..hell even the hamster can bite and hurt a small childs fingers. 
That being said I had to make the decision to put my GSD to sleep, always had been a great dog, but one day she turned on my daughter...my daughters provocation? She walked past and stroked her back...my daughter was 3, my dog was huge. She went for my middle daughter twice whilst I was trying to get her rehomed..no one wanted to take her on because she had become aggressive, the Vets said it was probably a tumor and that it's not unheard of for this sort of thing to happen to what was a very well trained dog, one that had been round children and strangers, that suddenly went to hating everyone but me... It was the most painful thing I have ever had to do, one that I don't ever want to have to do again. I just think we need to be a bit more rational until we have all the facts here, and not make snap decisions, whats happened is a tragedy, one that maybe could have been avoided, but until we have the facts we can't go around blaming the child or the parents...


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

Mis-Red said:


> According to the Mail Online the child was in her room, the father heard a growl and the dog just attacked. I think we are all jumping to conclusions here, on the news last night it said it was in the living room the attack happened and others are saying in the garden, until we have the facts we can't really be sure...I have three dogs, I never ever fully trust my dogs or cats or any other animal with my kids..hell even the hamster can bite and hurt a small childs fingers.
> That being said I had to make the decision to put my GSD to sleep, always had been a great dog, but one day she turned on my daughter...my daughters provocation? She walked past and stroked her back...my daughter was 3, my dog was huge. She went for my middle daughter twice whilst I was trying to get her rehomed..no one wanted to take her on because she had become aggressive, the Vets said it was probably a tumor and that it's not unheard of for this sort of thing to happen to what was a very well trained dog, one that had been round children and strangers, that suddenly went to hating everyone but me... It was the most painful thing I have ever had to do, one that I don't ever want to have to do again. I just think we need to be a bit more rational until we have all the facts here, and not make snap decisions, whats happened is a tragedy, one that maybe could have been avoided, but until we have the facts we can't go around blaming the child or the parents...


 
The father of a two-year-old girl mauled by the family dog told today how he desperately tried to wrestle the animal off his daughter.
Taylor Leadbeater is in a critical condition and undergoing facial reconstruction surgery after her jaw was ripped from her face by the French Bullmastiff.
Her father Gareth Sim, 31, described how he punched the dog repeatedly and then carried Taylor, who was bleeding profusely, to a neighbour's house to call for help.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1260070/Girl-2-jaw-ripped-family-dog.html?ITO=1490#ixzz0jBOcxCYp


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

the owner sounds like a nut job...


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*dogs and owners*

some people can't even bring up off spring of their own correctly let alone the off spring of another species.It's a tragedy all round, child who has been disfigured,dog who has lost his life and parents who may be to blame but they'll have to live with the awful results.


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

This is horrible!:devil: 

That poor child. And all could have been prevented if the dogs were seperated and the child kept away from the dog. Bad parenting and bad ownership come to mind.

I would NEVER leave a child in the same room as a dog. not just large dogs, i mean ANY dog.
My mum was playing with a ball with her brother when she was about 6 years old. They had a miniture poodle at the time, very small. but it attacked her and removed nearly all of her cheek up to her eye and just below the chin. It had never been visious before then, but all of a sudden out of nowhere it happened. 

Just as any animal can turn, so can dogs, people seem to forget that they can still be dangerous in the wrong circumstances, even though they are deemed domesticated.

If he indeed left the dog to chew at the girl while he went to get a knife, that is not right. I would be trying anything to get the dog off, no matter what, i wouldnt leave her alone.

The dog should have been destroyed humanely. Dogs are dogs, they need to be respected and if you do not respect them, or look after your children correctly then incidents like this do happen. 
I sincerely do hope that the parents are punished. If they had intervened earlier this may not have happened..

Dear god i hope that child will be ok.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Quite agree with the above post, i my self have been attacked by a small dog (shitzue) and as a result im scared to death of them, and hate little dogs. this same dog has gone for my sisters child, and my neices child, my brother and me again but me being wiser to the look of this dog when it does it i avoided a painful bite. and never been destroyed if it was a larger breed it would be completely different!

I do hope this child is okay, been trying to find more info on it since i was told the other day of this incident to see if she is recovering but not found anything yet  x


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

DRACSAT said:


> The father of a two-year-old girl mauled by the family dog told today how he desperately tried to wrestle the animal off his daughter.
> Taylor Leadbeater is in a critical condition and undergoing facial reconstruction surgery after her jaw was ripped from her face by the French Bullmastiff.
> Her father Gareth Sim, 31, described how he punched the dog repeatedly and then carried Taylor, who was bleeding profusely, to a neighbour's house to call for help.
> 
> ...


There's about 3 different versions in that article alone. It sounds awful nonetheless.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

DRACSAT said:


> The father of a two-year-old girl mauled by the family dog told today how he desperately tried to wrestle the animal off his daughter.
> Taylor Leadbeater is in a critical condition and undergoing facial reconstruction surgery after her jaw was ripped from her face by the French Bullmastiff.
> Her father Gareth Sim, 31, described how he punched the dog repeatedly and then carried Taylor, who was bleeding profusely, to a neighbour's house to call for help.
> 
> ...



ahh bless her she was beautiful  Really hope she survives the attack and plastic surgeons can do something for her!  

Just shows they may have been left alone for a breif moment, you never know.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> There's about 3 different versions in that article alone. It sounds awful nonetheless.


 
precisly.

i doubt we will ever know the truth about it, Just gives the journlists more to sensationalize and twist.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Poor dog, poor little girl, f***ing awful parents. :bash::bash:



> r Sim said he wanted to campaign for all dangerous dogs to be made illegal.
> 'This was a dangerous dog. *These types of animal should not be anywhere near children.* *I have told the police to put down my alsatian Rex as well.*'


:eek4::eek4::eek4:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

The owner is a total d:censor:k, why on earth would you ask for your other pet to be destroyed? some people need shooting:bash:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

If he knew that these 'these types of animals shouldn't be anywhere near children' why the F*** have 3 in the house?! some people make me so bloody mad:bash::whip: its not the dogs fault its theirs!


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

robstaine said:


> If he know that these 'animals shouldn't be anywhere near kid' why the F*** have 3 in the house?! some people make me so bloody mad:bash::whip:


 Its a shame the dog didnt maul him instead, how someone can change their mind so quickly is beyond me. Even if one of mine attacked someone I sure as hell wouldnt be blaming my dog and am not stupid enough to leave my daughter alone with any of my 4 bullys, I hope they rehomed the GSD rather than putting him to sleep considering he had done nothing wrong.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*some people*

are as thick as pig sh*t. Poor Rex' innocent life is to be snuffed out.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

yea it even said that the other too were not dangerous so why would he ask them to be pts?


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*the dog that attacked*

What does every one think of the level of ferocity this dog directed at the child,regardless of the owner being a toss pot.Would a two year old have done anything to bring on such a violent attack.I have puppies at the moment who are a constant nuisance to my adult dogs who rightly growl or snap when it gets a bit much.I'd take a dim view of any individual dogs temperament that I own if they launched a savage attack on a pup which ended in a serious injury.If I had a child that infringed on the dog in some way then I would have thought a snap would have been within normal behaviour,not a mauling.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

This is why i think a lot of dogs should need a license to keep, they expect us invert keepers to pay out of our asses for a license to line the pockets of this greedy goverment but i'm sure dogs do a lot more damage than spiders, snakes and other DWA listed animals


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the kid. I hope she gets better.

Ultimately such cases will happen now and again but it is a rarity. I do not now much info on this case but it usually down to bad ownership or mental problems that the dog has. Steps can be made to ensure that these incidents are minimal however most people ignore advice and by the time they care it is too late. I won't comment on this particular case because I do not know the background. Still, even if this incident was unavoidable I do not see any logic in tarring an entire breed, heck, the most violent and destructive animals on the planet are humans, we kill each other every minute of the day who are we to blanket judge. I'm sure parents would be outraged if we were to force new born babies to be muzzled for their entire lives because people commited atrocities elsewhere and the only thing they had in common was being human.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

robstaine said:


> yea it even said that the other too were not dangerous so why would he ask them to be pts?


anger and guilt, blames the dogs for the accident as he cant blame him self. so thus has the other two pts as they will do the same (in his eyes)


----------



## mistique (Jan 17, 2010)

As a mother and a dog owner..............the fault for this lies totally with the owners of these dogs. I always trusted my dogs around my kids, but i never trusted my kids around the dogs and the two where never left together unsupervised. even if i nipped to the loo it was into the kitchen behind the baby gate for the dogs, both dogs could easily jump the gate but were sufficiently trained not to as behind that gate they were safe from the children.

The children as they got older were taught to treat the dogs with respect.

This is an awful story that has ended with a small child that will be disfigured for the rest of her life and dead dogs.


----------

